# tandem two seater bike bondo help



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

does anyone wonna help me design a bondo frame on a tandem two seater bike 
heres a pic its all been striped down i just need some ideas to fill it in










any help will be appreciated


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Ill see what I can do.


----------



## bigblockthing (Oct 28, 2006)

is that an old columbia?


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

alright man thanks


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

yeah it is im not to sure on the year though


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ONE OF MY MEMBERS IS ALSO BUILDIN A TWO SEATER WITH A TRIKE KIT N A LOVELY SEAT...HE WENT FULL CUSTOM WITH IT


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 07:41 PM~15586625
> *ONE OF MY MEMBERS IS ALSO BUILDIN A TWO SEATER WITH A TRIKE KIT N A LOVELY SEAT...HE WENT FULL CUSTOM WITH IT
> *


i was thinkin a trike with 








and a speaker box


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 6 2009, 06:53 PM~15586758
> *i was thinkin a trike with
> 
> 
> ...


WTF????...NEVER SEEN ONE OF THOSE!!! :0


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 07:54 PM~15586768
> *WTF????...NEVER SEEN ONE OF THOSE!!! :0
> *


yeah i kno me either
a four wheeled low rider


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 6 2009, 06:58 PM~15586802
> *yeah i kno me either
> a four wheeled low rider
> *


I SAW A 5 WHEEL LOWRIDER ON A MAGAZINE BACK IN 04'


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 08:00 PM~15586823
> *I SAW A 5 WHEEL LOWRIDER ON A MAGAZINE BACK IN 04'
> *


oh yeah how was it layed out


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 08:02 PM~15586850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: damn that clean as hell i hope mine comes out that good


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THE OWNER IS ON LAYITLOW NOW....DAVID CERVANTES N HE CHANGED THE BODY WORK... HE TURNED IT INTO A FULL CUSTOM


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 08:18 PM~15587025
> *THE OWNER IS ON LAYITLOW NOW....DAVID CERVANTES N HE CHANGED THE BODY WORK... HE TURNED IT INTO A FULL CUSTOM
> *


what do you mean full custom i didnt think they came more custom than that


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 6 2009, 07:25 PM~15587086
> *what do you mean full custom i didnt think they came more custom than that
> *


HE THREW A NEW DESIGN ON THE TANK N FENDERS...IMA ASK HIM TO POST SOME PICS


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 08:02 PM~15586850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fun 2 ride


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by NOTORIOUS*ODL*_@Nov 6 2009, 08:41 PM~15587210
> *Looks fun 2 ride
> *


thats for sure


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

just messing around on ideas


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2009, 06:01 PM~15739902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A NICE DESIGN!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2009, 07:01 PM~15739902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn man that looks decent as hell i just might have to go with that or somthin like it


----------



## mr.casper (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2009, 06:01 PM~15739902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUM REC CAN U DO SOMETHING 4 MY BIKE LOOKS GOOD! :biggrin:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Nov 6 2009, 07:02 PM~15586850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2009, 06:01 PM~15739902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


there you go just go with that thats sick right there.


----------



## lowrider-420 (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

theres a 4 wheeler..out here in nc san diego..its pretty much a trike...witha trike piece on front ,...its kinda sickk the way the homie hooked it up.....well me and my brother are starting to build a double tendem,,too..the frame its a custom biult frame 20''.....and its going to be a trike...we want to have it done for this years vejas show,..its a long time from now ..but we need all the time we can......members only ...san diego...TEAM CALI....


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THIS ONE RIGHT HERE IS GOING TO A DIFFERENT LEVEL!!....HOPE WE CAN FINISH IT BEFORE VEGAS SHOW!!


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 11:32 AM~16521984
> *
> 
> :dunno:
> *


like this one better. I'd leave the seat post thing a lone just incase you'd want to ride it. :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Nov 21 2009, 07:01 PM~15739902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DOGG YOU GET DOWN ON DESIGNING


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by alex_low_@Feb 5 2010, 12:32 PM~16521984
> *
> 
> :dunno:
> *


damn i like this but like Latino66 said i want to be able to ride it


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Feb 5 2010, 04:40 PM~16524775
> *damn i like this but like Latino66 said i want to be able to ride it
> *



you just have to take 1/8 matel sheet no....


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by David Cervantes_@Jul 18 2010, 10:57 AM~18074048
> *:biggrin:
> *


back from the dead :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Nov 6 2009, 09:25 PM~15587086
> *what do you mean full custom i didnt think they came more custom than that
> *


Street
Mild
Semi
Full 
Radical


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2010, 07:13 PM~18077027
> *Street
> Mild
> Semi
> ...


yeah i know that now i made this topic when i fist started to learn about bikes ive learned alot off of this site.

but thanks though


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Jul 18 2010, 08:22 PM~18077075
> *yeah i know that now i made this topic when i fist started to learn about bikes ive learned alot off of this site.
> 
> but thanks though
> *


Layitlow is a very useful tool. you learn alot about lowrider and the culture of lowriders.


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2010, 07:23 PM~18077082
> *Layitlow is a very useful tool. you learn alot about lowrider and the culture of lowriders.
> *


thats for sure. 

i didnt know a thing about custom cut parts or even the different classes.


----------

